

‘Impossible’ Sodium Chlorides Challenge Foundation of Chemistry - mikro2nd
http://www.sci-news.com/othersciences/chemistry/science-sodium-chlorides-foundation-chemistry-01633.html

======
anigbrowl
This _is_ interesting. I'm not clear -are these novel compounds stable only at
high pressure, or can they brought to ambient pressure and hold their form?

~~~
gus_massa
More information (easy version):
[http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/2013/12/new-sodium-
chlorid...](http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/2013/12/new-sodium-chlorides-
assault-chemical-rules)

Arxiv version:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1310.7674](http://arxiv.org/abs/1310.7674)

> _The calculated phase diagram features unexpected compounds - NaCl3, stable
> above 20 GPa, NaCl7, stable above 142 GPa, and Na3Cl2, Na2Cl, and Na3Cl,
> which are stable above 120 GPa, 100 GPa and 77 GPa, respectively._

If I’m reading correctly, they are stable only under a lot of pressure.

